# Löbner Berlin W9



## dynkywatch (May 10, 2010)

Guys,I have a German watch Löbner Berlin W9.I did not find any reference of this watch about.Can anyone say something about this watch?Year of Construction, the purpose for which it was produced, who also used watches, etc.?
Wooden box is the size 16,5cm x 16,5cm x 10cm.Dial diameter is 14cm.
Thank you.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Can only give you some hints. Löbner was known for his master and slave clocks, movements were not made by him but sourced (Junghans for example). Löbner also made "clocks" for staircase lighting. 
You should consider to re-post in our Clock Forum. Most of the watches discussed here are wrist watches.


----------



## dynkywatch (May 10, 2010)

Guys,I have a German watch Löbner Berlin W9.I did not find any reference of this watch about.Can anyone say something about this watch?Year of Construction, the purpose for which it was produced, who also used watches, etc.?
Wooden box is the size 16,5cm x 16,5cm x 10cm.Dial diameter is 14cm.
Thank you.


----------



## dynkywatch (May 10, 2010)

Thank you.
I ask the manager to remove this topic because he was moved to the "clocks".
Sorry.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

What manager are you talking about ?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

dynkywatch said:


> Thank you.
> I ask the manager to remove this topic because he was moved to the "clocks".
> Sorry.


Thank you for posting the photos.

"Clocks" is the right forum. The manager did not leave the post
in the wrist watch forum. So, it is all right.

Look, here is another clock like yours --> Löbner Berlin W9 

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## dynkywatch (May 10, 2010)

Sorry,this is the clock that I bought in Romania.The seller does not know anything about the clock.Therefore I appeal to specialists and users of the the forum.I have few references about this brand, but I know they have produced clocks and pocket watches chronograph for military use.I have not found any reference about this model, no pictures, nothing.
Can anyone help me in this sense?
Thank you.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

It looks like it could be a master clock used to drive either slave clocks or trigger some other device. Conceivably it could be some sort of night watchman's clock too. I suspect it was used in the civilian world, possibly at a manufacturer. Beyond that I have no idea. If you could translate the text over the two jacks and the little switch on the dial that might give more insight. I can't tell what the two flat prongs plug into. The construction of that device could help too.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Back

Sek for seconds, Kontakt for contact

Next to the dial

Seconds contact
On off


----------



## dynkywatch (May 10, 2010)

Stuffler,mike translated correctly. We know exactly what time it was used? The brand Löbner Berlin W9 there are, went bankrupt, was bought by another company, or merged with the another company? Is there somewhere watch pictures of this model? The seller of Romania told me that the clock belonged to a German officer in World War II.
Thanks.​


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

dynkywatch said:


> Stuffler,mike translated correctly. We know exactly what time it was used? The brand Löbner Berlin W9 there are, went bankrupt, was bought by another company, or merged with the another company? Is there somewhere watch pictures of this model? The seller of Romania told me that the clock belonged to a German officer in World War II.
> Thanks.​


Last appearence in public in 1939 as "LÖBNER, Uhrenfabrik und Feinmechanische Werkstätte". Löbner already died in 1921 and Otto Fritz took over the company which closed down in 1940, was not bought by another company or merged with another company. A good read would be KNIRIM and uhrenpaul.eu, all in German.


----------



## dynkywatch (May 10, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

